# Suche Beruf



## Megaro (21. Oktober 2009)

Hi,
Ich habe mich nicht wirklich um einen Beruf gekümmert (ingame). Jetzt da ich auf die 80 zusteuere (ich weiß ist ein bisschen spät) wollte ich mal fragen welcher Beruf den etwas bringt. Ich bin ein Tank DK level 71. Allerdings glaube ich das Berufe dir mir Ausrüstung bringen sich nicht lohnen da die Sachen ja besser in Inis zu kriegen sind. Also habt ihr Vorschläge für coole sachen?


----------



## GcD-Na-Goyah (21. Oktober 2009)

als tank un dk empfehle ich dir bergbau und kürschnern.

erstens steigert sich deine maximale HP um glaub 4-800 oda so und durch kürschnern wird deine kritische trefferwertung erhöht .

und ausserdem kann man erbeutetes gut im ah verkaufen un noch ein wenig gold machen nebenbei

so long
 G.c.D

Btw : fiiiirrrsssstttt


----------



## Potpotom (21. Oktober 2009)

Kürschner und Bergbauer... die Boni ist für nen Tank sehr gut und du kannst nebenher gutes Gold verdienen. Ansonsten ergänzt sich vz und Schneider relativ gut da die Stoffe schnell gefarmt sind und du vz-mats aus den hergestellten Items bekommst.


----------



## Artherk (21. Oktober 2009)

wobei auch bergbau und schmied nich zu verachten is... wenn man sich am anfang schon ma ein paar epics herstellen kann meine meinung... dann hat mans schon ma in den inis und hcs einfacher...


----------



## Assari (21. Oktober 2009)

kürshcner bb bin ich auhc.. allerdings würd ich bb erst mit 80 skillen, wegen flugmount und so


----------



## Aratos (21. Oktober 2009)

Joar, also wie schon zuvor gepostet, würde ich dir auf jeden Fall 2 Sammelberufe empfehlen.

Bergbau und Kräuterkunde würden keinen Sinn ergeben, weil man entweder
nur Kräuter oder Erz auf der Minimap angezeigt bekommen kann.

Und mit Bergbau verdient man zur Zeit wirklich eine goldenen Nase.

Würde dir somit auch zu Bergbau und Kürschner raten.


----------



## Megaro (21. Oktober 2009)

Und was ist mit Ing.


----------



## Aratos (21. Oktober 2009)

Also Ingi hochzuskillen ist eine ziemlich kostpielige Angelegenheit.
Als Ingi wirste später zwar schon ziemlich viel Gold machen können,
alleine schon mit den Shoppern, aber es dauert halt, bis man damit richtig Geld machen kann.


----------



## Potpotom (21. Oktober 2009)

Also wie ich den TE einschätze, hat er nicht unbedingt Bock groß zu skillen... sammeln geht so nebenbei und bringt auch noch etwas für seinen Tank.


----------



## Aratos (21. Oktober 2009)

Richtig, die Sammelberufe (vor allem Kürschner) skillt man so nebenbei beim Leveln.


----------



## Megaro (21. Oktober 2009)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Also wie ich den TE einschätze, hat er nicht unbedingt Bock groß zu skillen... sammeln geht so nebenbei und bringt auch noch etwas für seinen Tank.



100p ich finde Berufe nicht so spannend und wills bequem haben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Megaro (21. Oktober 2009)

Was ist Kürschner jetzt Genau?


----------



## Artherk (21. Oktober 2009)

immer diese faulen spielerXD


----------



## GeratGonzo (21. Oktober 2009)

Megaro schrieb:


> Und was ist mit Ing.



Moin! Ich bin ingi, hat mich viele mats gekostet das zu skillen, aber gerade die tank brille war echt nice (hab die lange genutzt, aber mit pdc dropt ja für null aufwand was besseres).

Der vorteil des berufes fürn tank? Tolle handschuh vz und stiefel vz, einsteiger tank brille, BOMBEN! JEAH! und halt ein paar gimicks.
und ein stylisches Mount.

Musst abwägen ob du bock zum skillen hast.

Ich empfhele dir das o.g. Kürschner/BB


----------



## GeratGonzo (21. Oktober 2009)

Aratos schrieb:


> Also Ingi hochzuskillen ist eine ziemlich kostpielige Angelegenheit.
> Als Ingi wirste später zwar schon ziemlich viel Gold machen können,
> alleine schon mit den Shoppern, aber es dauert halt, bis man damit richtig Geld machen kann.



?!? da hab ich wohl was verpasst. hab 2 choppers gebaut aber ne goldquelle is ingi net


----------



## Megaro (21. Oktober 2009)

Ich glaube ich nehme dann Kürschner und Bergbau! Danke für die Antworten!


----------



## Dini (21. Oktober 2009)

Passt hier nicht so recht hin...
Ich schiebe mal ins richtige Forum.
*anpack und schieb*


----------



## Akusai (21. Oktober 2009)

Wie is es denn mit Juwe und BB??


----------



## Prototyp_Gottes (21. Oktober 2009)

Megaro schrieb:


> Hi,
> Ich habe mich nicht wirklich um einen Beruf gekümmert (ingame). Jetzt da ich auf die 80 zusteuere (ich weiß ist ein bisschen spät) wollte ich mal fragen welcher Beruf den etwas bringt. Ich bin ein Tank DK level 71. Allerdings glaube ich das Berufe dir mir Ausrüstung bringen sich nicht lohnen da die Sachen ja besser in Inis zu kriegen sind. Also habt ihr Vorschläge für coole sachen?




Gibt mehrere Empfehlungen, die ich dir geben kann. Entweder spezialisierst du dich auf Sammelberufe, dann lernt dein DK halt Kräuterkunde und Bergbau. Dadurch kannst du im AH gut Gold machen, da reagenzien immer gesucht werden und es Leute gibt, die zu Faul zum Farmen sind. Nachteil ist allerdings, dass dir dadurch berufsspezifische Boni fehlen, die du nur dir selbst herstellen kannst (Armschienen- und Handschuhsockel beim Schmied, Ringverzauberung beim Verzauberungskünstler, etc.).

Eine andere gute Kombi ist Bergbau und Juwelenschleifen. Juwelen werden auch immer gesucht und sie bringen auch dir selbst was, da man seine Klamotten immer sockeln sollte. Ich selbst habe keinen Juwelier, aber ich glaube Juwelenschleifer können für sich selbst spezielle Edelsteine mit größeren Stats als gewöhnlich herstellen. Für den Berufsbonus musst du am besten mal einen Juwelier fragen.

Was auch eine gute Kombi ist, ist Kräuterkunde Alchemie. Die Tränke, die du herstellen kannst sind für Raids unabdingbar. Sie kommen also dir selbst zugute und bei Leuten, die keinen Alchimisten kennen, kannst du dadurch auch an Gold kommen. Tränke lassen sich auch recht gut im AH veräußern.

Vllt. kannst du noch über Verzauberungskunst als Beruf nachdenken und nimmst als Zweitberuf noch einen Sammelberuf. Verzauberungen werden auch immer gesucht.

Wozu ich zur Zeit nicht unbedingt raten würde, wäre die Kombination Bergbau und Schmied, obwohl du ja Platteträger bist. Die Rüstung, die du dir herstellen kannst ist nur während der Level-Phase gut. Sobald du 80 geworden bist, findet man weitaus bessere Rüstung in den Instanzen. Gibt vllt. das eine oder andere epische Teil, was man sich schmiedet, wenn man frisch 80 ist, aber das wird dann auch schnell wieder ausgetauscht. Vllt. gibts mit dem nächste Content-Patch bessere Rezepte oder mit Cataclysm, aber zur Zeit ist man als Schmied oft arbeitslos. Ich weiß es, da ich selbst einer bin.


----------



## Stan (21. Oktober 2009)

Megaro schrieb:


> Was ist Kürschner jetzt Genau?


Erlegten Viechern das Fell abziehen^^. Auch wenn es die D.E.H.T.A. nicht so gern sieht.


----------



## Artherk (21. Oktober 2009)

kommt nur mir das so vor oder is megaro (achtung wortwitz) megafaul?


----------



## Prototyp_Gottes (21. Oktober 2009)

Megaro schrieb:


> Was ist Kürschner jetzt Genau?




Kürschner ist sozusagen der Beruf, der dir für Lederverarbeitung die Materialien liefert.
Als Kürschner musst du dich mit einem Kürschnermesser ausrüsten und kannst dann Wildtieren (sofern sie eine Lederhaut haben) oder Drachkins das Fell über die Ohren ziehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


----------



## Featy (21. Oktober 2009)

Wichtig ist erstmal die Frage ob der DK Dein einziger Char ist, wie es um Deine Goldvorräte bestellt ist und was Du machen willst.

Wie schon gesagt ist Bergbau auf jedenfall ein netter Beruf um Geld zu machen und auch der Boni ist für einen Tank nicht zu verachten.
#Zähigkeit (Rang 6) : Erhöht die maximale Gesundheit des Bergbauers um 500 (Verfügbar ab einem Bergbau Skill von 450)

Der Wahnsinn *hust*.

Wenn Du wirklich effektive Berufe haben willst die Dich als Tank stärken kann die Wahl eigentlich nur auf Juwelier fallen.
Nicht nur, dass Du durch 3 Drachenaugen Sockel à 51 Ausdauer insgesamt 630 mehr leben hast als jemand der diesen Beruf nicht hat,
Du hast mit der Figur - Monarchenkrabbe auch noch ein super Startschmuckstück welches Du craften kannst. Darüber hinaus sind die Dailies leicht gemacht
und über das Epic Gem. schleifen für andere Spieler lässt sich gutes TG verdienen oder Du kaufst die rohen Steine ausm AH, schleifst sie und stellst sie zu
aktuellen Preisen wieder ins AH. Bei uns aufm Server hast Du da oft eine Gewinnspanne von 30-40 Gold je Gem.!! TG bringt 5-10g.

Ich habe mit meinem DK Bergbau und Juwelenschleifen, da sich beide Berufe gut ergänzen.
Bergbau musst Du so oder so skillen und mit den Mats die Du dabei erfarmst kannst Du schön den JC skillen! 
Also Kosteneffizient!!! Du solltest Dir dabei aber klar sein, dass Bergbau einer der nervigsten Berufe zum skillen ist, Du reitest ewig durch die alte Welt 
auf der Suche nach Mithril und Thorim... 

Solltest Du keinerlei Geldprobleme haben würde ich fast zu JC und VZ raten. Also Verzauberkunst. Dein Bonus sind Enchants auf Ringe, die zZt. mit 30 Ausdauer je Ring auch nochmal einen größeren Bonus bringen als Bergbau. Nur ist VZ neben JC halt einer der teuersten Berufe zum erlernen...

Kürschnerei ist schön und gut, gehst Du regelmäßig farmen bringen Dir die arktischen Pelze auch ganz gut Kohle und der Armschienen Enchant ist auch ganz nice!!! Aber hier könnte man auch wieder auf den IMBA Schulterenchant der Inschriftler verweisen, der Dir effektiv mehr bringt.
Btw. Krit als Tank ist nicht wirklich wichtig... Würde also Kürschnerei nur nehmen wenn Du zu faul bist was anderes zu skillen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hoffe mein Post konnte Dir etwas weiterhelfen!


----------



## Akusai (21. Oktober 2009)

Artherk schrieb:


> kommt nur mir das so vor oder is megaro (achtung wortwitz) megafaul?


ach das sieht nur so aus! hat bestimmt zuviel reallife


----------



## Prototyp_Gottes (21. Oktober 2009)

Artherk schrieb:


> kommt nur mir das so vor oder is megaro (achtung wortwitz) megafaul?




Das sieht man doch inzwischen leider recht häufig. Man will mit möglichst wenig Aufwand möglichst viel abstauben. Gerade deshalb gibt es ja im SNG-Channel immer Sätze wie "suchen dd mit mindestens 3,5k dps für burg hero".

Ich persönlich bin stolz auf die Dinge, die ich mir in WoW "erwirtschaftet" habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . Heute ist Berufeskillen ja auch ziemlich leicht geworden. Wenn ich da zurückdenke, wie ekelhaft es früher war Berufe wie Verzauberungskunst und Schneidern zu skillen... gerade beim Schneidern hab ich damals wochenlang Urfeuer gefarmt. Das waren noch Zeiten ^^ .

Aber bevor jetzt hier wieder einige rummosern... mir gefällt das Spiel immernoch!
Aber es hatte halt mal ein wenig mehr Charme als es das zur Zeit hat.


----------



## Artherk (21. Oktober 2009)

bin ganz deiner meinung proto... ich mag dieses spiel wie am ersten tag... natürlich is etwas routine dazugekommen erfahrung bringt das so mit sich aber es gibt da wirklich schöne erinnerungen und ich kann auf eine karriere in wow zurückblicken... die ich mir selbst aufgebaut habe... das ist irgentwie schon ein schönes gefühl...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 irgentwie klingt das jetz komisch wenn mans liest


----------



## Prototyp_Gottes (21. Oktober 2009)

Artherk schrieb:


> bin ganz deiner meinung proto... ich mag dieses spiel wie am ersten tag... natürlich is etwas routine dazugekommen erfahrung bringt das so mit sich aber es gibt da wirklich schöne erinnerungen und ich kann auf eine karriere in wow zurückblicken... die ich mir selbst aufgebaut habe... das ist irgentwie schon ein schönes gefühl...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ich finde das garnicht komisch ^^. Was ist denn schon dabei, wenn man mal in schönen Erinnerungen schwelgt, die mit den erreichten Erfolgen in WoW zusammenhängen?
So kann man wenigstens zufrieden auf das Ergebnis seiner "Arbeit" der letzten Jahre sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .

Ist doch im RL auch so. Wenn man sich etwas aufgebaut hat, dann ist man doch um ein ganzes Stück stolzer darauf, es selbst erreicht zu haben ^^ .


----------



## Potpotom (21. Oktober 2009)

Featy schrieb:


> Wie schon gesagt ist Bergbau auf jedenfall ein netter Beruf um Geld zu machen und auch der Boni ist für einen Tank nicht zu verachten.
> #Zähigkeit (Rang 6) : Erhöht die maximale Gesundheit des Bergbauers um 500 (Verfügbar ab einem Bergbau Skill von 450)
> 
> Der Wahnsinn *hust*.
> ...


Helf mir mal bitte auf die Sprünge...

Als Bergbauer hat er 500Lebenspunkte mehr... was du nicht so gut findest.
Als Juwe hat er 630 Lebenspunkte mehr, aber 3 Sockel weniger... was du jetzt gut findest.

Hmm... ich seh da immernoch den Bergbauer im Vorteil.

Wenn ich das falsch verstanden habe, dann klär mich bitte auf. Bin weder Tank noch Juwe. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT: Jaja, bin doof... BB und Juwe ist natürlich top.


----------



## Featy (21. Oktober 2009)

jetzt haste mich aber auch kurz durchnander gebracht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Er hat die selbe Anzahl an Sockeln, nur kann er durch die 3 einzigartigen (dem JC vorbehaltenen) Sockel insgesamt einen Ausdauerbonus von 130 mehr im Gegensatz zum Bergbauer erhalten. Rechnung war jetzt bei 3 x blauer Sockel 51 Stamina contra 30 Stamina. Wobei die epischen 30er auch noch teurer sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Somit hätte er 3 mal 21 Stamina mehr = 630 Lebenspunkte.


Is übrigens bei anderen Klassen auch interessant. Trotz der Aufhebung der prismatischen JC Sockel  (vor Patch 3.2 wurden mit diesen Sockeln zusätzlich zu den höheren Stats auch noch die Sockelboni freigeschaltet) ist JC meiner Meinung nach noch immer der stärkste Beruf.


----------



## madmurdock (21. Oktober 2009)

Ich würde nicht Kürschnern nehmen. Ok, so erhälst du einen kleinen Aggrobonus, aber wenn man als Tank Aggroprobs hat, liegts eh am Tank bzw am Gear und nicht an nem Mini - Critbonus. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bergbau + Juwelenschleifen ist schon eine hübsche Kombi und gerade ab 375 laesst sich wunderbar Kohle scheffeln durch die Drachenaugen.

Zwar hast du geschrieben, dass du "faul" bzw sagen wir mal zu unmotiviert bist einen Beruf zu leveln, aber Kürschner wird dir dann auch gar nix bringen, da du ja eh nie farmen gehst um bis auf den Bonus einen Gewinn zu erhalten. JC levelt man halt beim Bergbauskillen nebenbei mit und muss sich evtl mal ein paar Gems/Erzstacks zum dissen aus dem AH holen, grösstenteils levelt sich das aber ziemlich autark und wenn mans geschickt macht belaufen sich die Kosten auch nicht über 1k-2k Gold.


----------

